# Need help to volumize my straight flat hair.



## b3rly (Nov 18, 2008)

I've tried teasing, but I don't wanna keep doing it.

I've tried blow drying with round brushes and mousse, but it only stays for about an hour or so and turns flat again. =(

Anyone know any good volumizng mousse?

Also, anyone know how to add more body to my thin, flat hair?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 18, 2008)

I definitely have the same problem. I just try to keep my hair pretty layered. lol

If anyone has a better suggestion, I'd like to hear it!


----------



## shelley s. (Nov 18, 2008)

As far as your hair style goes, layering your hair will make your hair look fuller...if you're not opposed to losing length, having a shorter hairstyle in general will make you hair look fuller as well because it wont be as weighed down.

One thing that seems to keep my hair fuller longer is velcro rollers. After I blow dry my hair with a round brush, I section of my hair so I have basically 3 rollers toward the back and a few in the front/sides....I usually leave the bottom layers out, but you could roll those as well if you wanted a fuller look all over. Then I give them a light mist with hair spray and leave them in for a bit, like while I do my make up. After, I take them out, give the hair a fluffing (maybe a back comb here and there if there are sections you want to give some omph to) then you're good 

That always seems to do the trick for me!

As for product, Im a big tigi product fan. I usually get pretty good volume with root boost root spray (while hair is wet) or the the big and bigger foamy stuff.

HTH!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 18, 2008)

You might want to consider colouring, or at least highlighting your hair. The process will swell the hair shafts.

Layers also help. And try to do as little to your hair as possible - shampoo only, no conditioner and no styling products.

The more you touch your hair, the more it will "deflate" and look thinned out.


----------



## b3rly (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

Will give these a try.

=)


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with the velcro rollers, and if you must use conditioner, only use it on the ends.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 20, 2008)

I have really thick hair, but it's flat and heavy at the same time. I do a lot of backcombing sometimes for going out or special occasions, but like you i try not to damage my hair too much. I do the bump thing a lot where I take a fewsections at the top of my head into lil barrel rolls and secure with bobby pins, then pull some more hair straight back from the front to cover the rolls. Sometimes I'll pin that part back and add a scarf and headband in front of the bump, or take some hair from the sides as well as the front and make a half-up do. I really wanna try those Bump-IT things from BigHappieHair.com, cause they're supposed to do the same thing. Check out their website if ya wanna see what I mean.

Another thing I'll do If I want some volume but wanna wear my hair down. I'll spray root lifter when my hair is damp and roll it up into large rollers all around the crown untill it's dry, usually overnight. I'll take it down in the morning and spray with hairspray and style. It gives me good volume, but won't last all day without teasing.

Hope I helped some!!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 20, 2008)

those bumpits look great!

Im so sick of trying to get the birds nest out of my hair the morning after a party/wedding..

I have alot of thick heavy hair so i have the same problem, I don't like to lose my length so its always getting pulled down or curls coming out by end of night..


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have/had an issue with teasing my hair too.

For a really quick fix that doesnt involve rollers, I simply spray hairspray(i use tresemme extra hold) onto my hands and work it into my roots with an upward motion, it actually works pretty well and lasts too!


----------



## b3rly (Nov 21, 2008)

the bumpits look real nice.

i kinda wanna buy one now.

looks so easyy.

thanks for the tips.

will definetly try them all and see if they'll work on my hair.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 21, 2008)

I wanna get a bumpit! haha


----------



## katieeeee (Aug 13, 2011)

Straight after you've washed your hair -before you even towel-dry it- spray it with a strong hold hair spray. Then wrap your hair in your towel for about 5-10 minutes. Take the towel off, but don't brush your hair, just move it about slightly with your fingers. Spray with a little bit more hair spray if you feel you need to, and let it dry naturally, occastionally pushing your hair up a bit with your fingers. Should stop it from being really flat. Get your hair layered too!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 15, 2011)

There's volumizing dry shampoo.

The thing is I have the opposite problem - I have way too volumized hair (like in the 80's) and I want it flat.


----------



## smexxi girl 101 (Apr 24, 2012)

i have the same problem but like i have thick really long hair and i want to know how to volumize it my cuzin showed me but it didnt work but one thing i want it to be easy no moouse or anything plessee help i want to look cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

